# Malaysian VS Mopani driftwood



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Anyone have a preference and why? The only thing I know about these 2 is... Mopani is a lot heavier and leeches a lot more tannins than malaysian driftwood. Im about to go buy a centerpeice for my tank and I want to make sure which one is the better choice *


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would say its a personall preference. I will say that mopani does leach more tannins and sinks , malaysian doesnt leach as much tannins but also doesnt sink very easily. I prefer mopani for the darker color of the wood but it seems that malaysian tends to have more branches to it at least the stuff around here does.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

archer772 said:


> I would say its a personall preference. I will say that mopani does leach more tannins and sinks , malaysian doesnt leach as much tannins but also doesnt sink very easily. I prefer mopani for the darker color of the wood but it seems that malaysian tends to have more branches to it at least the stuff around here does.


*Yea I agree with you on that, I really liked the mopanis weight and how it had a very dark color. Also liked how the malaysian was more branchy and had more a lot more crevices. 

As long as they last a long time without rotting then I'm ok with it. Cause the last time I bought grapevine wood it rotted within a week. Hope malaysian last a long time cause it's what I bought *


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ive got a piece of malaysian thats at least 5 years old and been in a tank the whole time.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Alright thanks, that's reassuring* *#3


----------

